# 2007 Shizuoka Hobby Show Highlights from HLJ



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Posted at HLJ today:
http://www.hlj.com/hlj_gallery2/v/shs2007/highlights/

Nice shots of Fine Molds' 1/72 Y-Wing and 1/48 X-Wing.

Platz will be selling AMT/Ertl Star Trek kits in Japan. They'll be molded in the US by RC2, then shipped to Japan for packaging (and new Cartograph decals). The ridiculous thing is we can buy them in the US through HLJ, but thanks to all the shipping back and forth these formerly $20 kits will be $60. :freak:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

What exactly is "cartograph" in relation to the decals?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They're a manufacturer. As I understand it, they're top of the the line.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

The Y-Wing is on page 3.
The X-Wing on 4.

But forget those. Did you see the bus at the bottom of page 4?!
Whoo Hoo!!! :hat: :roll: 

:tongue:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

You mean Luke vs Darth Vader? Isn't that awesome?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> The Y-Wing is on page 3.
> The X-Wing on 4.
> 
> But forget those. Did you see the bus at the bottom of page 4?!
> ...


 The first thing I thought of is painting up as the Partridge Family bus for a 35th anniversary world tour. :lol:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Meh.... The 100th MG from Bandai will be the Turn A, Now THAT'S news!!!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

The Science Fiction and Star Wars pages are up.

Apparently the 1/35th X-Wing Hoth diorama will be a trading kit model in six pieces - pre-painted and molded by Fine Molds. But who cares, look at the detail!










And look what's in the science fiction releases . . .












Check out HLJ's site for more pictures and information. The Science Fiction and Star Wars photos links are at the bottom of the page.

Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Abnd here we see an example of what happens when you link to pictures on a site that doesn't allow it.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

John P said:


> Abnd here we see an example of what happens when you link to pictures on a site that doesn't allow it.


OK, I could see it on my view but if you can't see the pictures, the link to the site should work and you can see them there.

Oh, and the unlabeled picture that was supposed to be a surprise is a resin Battlestar Galactica (new series).

Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey folks, go to HLJ's front page. They now have a LOT more pictures from the hobby show - reports on kits of all categories.

www.hlj.com


----------

